# Faema Silver A6 doser less mod



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi Folks!

I have recently bought this grinder for €20 (+ €10 shipping) and replaced its old burrs with new ones (link to the thread) and I am not very happy with the retention of this doser grinder, If I put 19 grams of beans I sometimes end up with 17 grams of ground coffee and when I'm lucky with 18.

I have decided to buy this Fudge Funnel: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000474911598.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27124c4dTye5DT and I want to fit it instead of the doser of the grinder, I figured the measurements should be close enough to fit and it should definitely not a difficult mod to do.

I wanted to use this thread to show my progress and the how-to do such a mod, I hope everything will go as planned.

Here's a video of the disassembled grinder and the measurements of the doser and the lid.


----------



## Fabs (Mar 25, 2021)

> On 24/02/2021 at 17:31, GiovaD said:
> 
> Hi Folks!
> 
> ...


 Hey, I have the same grinder and I also want to do the single dosing mod. Did you do it already? Would be very happy to see your progress. Awesome price by the way!

cheers fab


----------



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Fabs said:


> Hey, I have the same grinder and I also want to do the single dosing mod. Did you do it already? Would be very happy to see your progress. Awesome price by the way!
> 
> cheers fab


 Hello Fab,

Yes I have actually completed the mod successfully and I'm very happy how it turned out, I am gonna send you some pictures of the end result.

I have to say it's hard to cut out the holes thru this fudge funnel. I used a Dremel to do that with proper eye protection and mask and I was able to do it on the floor of my kitchen although it was quite messy. I suggest you to do it in the open air and to do that with the right equipment. The Dremel actually worked out great for me, I was also able to sand down the burrs and give it a nice smooth finish. Overall it's a very doable mod and it definitely speeds up your workflow.

At the beginning I had a problem with static of the coffee being sprayed all over the funnel, so I sanded down the rough anisotropic finish of the inside of the funnel, trying to make it look more more "mirror polish" and this was quite a lot of effort but definitely helped too.

Although I have to say if you don't clean out the "dead space" of the chute every time you grind coffee, then after you build up some coffee inside that chamber it will not spray anymore but will just fall off into the hole of the funnel.

If you want to see how you can take apart the doser chamber of your grinder here is a video I made on YouTube. (I have put many videos about this grinder where I also changed the burrs and aligned them, check it out if you want)

If you have some specific questions feel free to ask, I'm happy to help.

Ah btw I have also made it almost stepperless since I can adjust the wheel also in between of those notches. I have just added some friction to the thread of the burrs, in order for it not to slide easily. You can do that with some PTFE tape and putting a few toothpicks in the grooves of the thread of the upper burr work.

P.S.: In the first 7 pictures the funnel is left stock, not polished in the inside. In the last 3 picture I have polished the inside with sand paper and with a polishing compound used together with the Dremel.


----------



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Fabs said:


> Hey, I have the same grinder and I also want to do the single dosing mod. Did you do it already? Would be very happy to see your progress. Awesome price by the way!
> 
> cheers fab


 Ah I was forgetting: I also have a scan of the hole where coffee comes out of the grinder. If you print it at 100% scale you should be able to have the exact shape of the hole with the screws.

View attachment 20210309191718.pdf


----------

